

Show NH: I built a mobile social network for vegans and vegetarians - antonpavlov
http://www.appstore.com/vnation

======
hmsimha
do you have any plans to make this more than an iphone app?

~~~
antonpavlov
Yes, I'm getting asked a lot about android but I want to take it to desktop
and build on top of it, I have some good ideas.

